# Pelia or Subwassertang



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

In recent threads I kept calling it as P/S cause I had no clue which it was. I have looked at many pictures online but still unsure if it is indeed driftwood's full of P/S or just one type.

P/S?









P/S?









P/S?


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

I'm going with S-tang.


----------



## eco-mod (Oct 19, 2007)

Minsc said:


> I'm going with S-tang.


agreed...


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

"Pellia" (Monosolenium tenerum) has a distinct midrib and tiny light points in the tissue (oil bodies) and is brittle. "Subwassertang" (Suesswassertang, prothallium of Lomariopsis) lacks a midrib and oil bodies, it is very thin (only one cell layer) and by far not as brittle as Monosolenium.


----------

